# ذاكرة واضحة



## Nona35

مرحبًا!
هل بإمكاننا التّعبير بالقول إنّ فلانًا لديه ذاكرة صقيلة؟ أي ذاكرة واضحة؟ وإن لا فماهو التّعبير الأفضل برأيكم؟
شكرًا جزيلًا. نهاركم سعيد


----------



## Mejeed

أهلا وسهلا ..
ربما الأفضل أن نقول إن لديه ذاكرة جيدة ، أو صافية ، أو نقية ، لأن كلمة "صقيلة" تستعمل عادة لوصف سطوح الأشياء .


----------



## cherine

التعبير الذي أعرفه هو "ذاكرة قوية"، وهناك أيضًا "ذاكرة واعية" ولكنه تعبير أكثر استخدامًا في النصوص الأقدم.
وربما كانت الكلمة التي تبحثين عنها هي "ثاقبة".


----------

